# Twice Baked Peanut Butter Potato



## highpockets (Sep 14, 2007)

I usually do most of my own cooking due to what my family calls the "weird" stuff that I eat. However, last night after blasting my chest and back I came into the kitchen to find my wife had made a twice baked potato for me. If you don't know what a twice baked potato is, look in any cook book. Here is what she did.

One medium potato baked. Took out the insides and mashed with peanut butter and heavy cream. Put this back in the potato and baked again for a short time.

This is to die for! The nice thing is she made two so I have another after tonights deadlifting work!


----------



## SamEaston (Sep 14, 2007)

That sounds delicious!!

At home, we have baked potatoes rather a lot. What we normally do is bake the potato as normal, then cut in half and scoop out the inside leaving the skins. 

Fry up the scooped out potato, with bacon, onion, garlic, mushroom, cheese, etc, then spoon it back into the skins. Top with cheese then either grill or shove in the oven for 10 mins. 

Yummy yummy in my tummy!

Not great in terms of nutrition, but tasty nonetheless!!


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 14, 2007)

it sounds weird but i've tried things people made that sounded weird before n found them quite good. like peanut butter and cucumber sandwiches or salt on watermelon.


----------

